# Asus zeigt Zacate-Motherboard E35M1-I Deluxe



## Shi (28. Januar 2011)

Hey ihr,

auf der offiziellen Homepage von Asus habe ich das neue Motherboard ASUS E35M1-I Deluxe entdeckt, das über die integrierte Zacate APU E-350 (18W TDP) von AMD verfügt.
Die Ausstattung besteht unter anderem aus einem mit 4 Lanes angebundenen PCIe-2.0 x16 Slot, 5x SATA 6GB/s, 1x eSata 6GB/s, 2 internen und 2 externen USB 3.0-Ports, zwei DDR3 Ports (800/1066Mhz), 1x DVI, 1x HDMI, 4 externen und bis zu 4 internen USB 2.0-Anschlüssen, Bluetooth 3.0, Wi-Fi, 1x Prozessorlüfter- und 1x Gehäuselüfteranschluss

Das Board ist im Mini-ITX Format gefertigt, auffällig ist auch der große, vernickelte,  passive Kühlkörper mit drei Heatpipes.
Es wurden nur Solid Caps verwendet.

Mein Urteil: Sehr schickes Board, perfekt für HTPCs, sieht einfach nur edel aus. Aber wohl zu teuer.

Das Board ist bei Geizhals ab 149.90€ gelistet, aber noch nicht lieferbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=9BmKhMwWCwqyl1lz&templete=2


----------



## .Mac (28. Januar 2011)

150 € ist zwar recht viel für die Leistung (der CPU), aber die Ausstattung ist echt alles andere als billig, und das alles auf einem ITX Board, finde ich lecker!


----------



## Charlie Harper (28. Januar 2011)

@.Mac: Du musst bedenken, was du alles für den Preis bekommst. Du bekommst eine CPU mit Grafikeinheit und das Board. Du brauchst nur noch einen Riegel Ram und schon hast du ein komplettes System. Für einen HTPC ist das ideal und alles passiv gekühlt. Ich denke für sowas ist AMDs Zacate ideal.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Januar 2011)

Der kühler gefällt mir sehr...!
Sonst nur noch bisschen ram eine SSD und HDD dazu NT habe ich noch rumlieben und fertig ist das gut stück ^^


----------



## kalkone (28. Januar 2011)

jetzt is nur noch die frage, ob man damit einwandfrei bluray´s abspielen kann, dann währe es glatt eine überlegung wert für bisl filme/musik/inet


----------



## NCphalon (28. Januar 2011)

Die APU dürfte durchaus in der Lage dazu sein.


----------



## RSX (28. Januar 2011)

Natürlich kann es das. Ich meine es ist für eben solche Anwendungen konzipiert. 

Gruß


----------



## Jan565 (28. Januar 2011)

Perfekt für einen HTPC. Also eine 18W CPU ist doch mal bombe. Wobei AMD den Titel sowieso hat mit der sparsamsten CPU der Welt. 

Würde ich einen HTPC brauchen, würde ich mir das Board auf jeden Fall kaufen.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (28. Januar 2011)

kalkone schrieb:


> jetzt is nur noch die frage, ob man damit einwandfrei bluray´s abspielen kann, dann währe es glatt eine überlegung wert für bisl filme/musik/inet


Zacate hat UVD 3: Damit unterstützen diese Grafikmodelle auch das Dekodieren von DivX und Xvid via MPEG-4 und Blu-ray 3D.


----------



## TheMF6265 (28. Januar 2011)

BluRays stellen kein Problem dar, wie in vielen Tests unabhängig bestätigt wurde 
echt feines Board, gewaltiger Preis, scheint aber ein schönes Exemplar zu sein


----------



## El Sativa (29. Januar 2011)

150€ finde ich nicht teuer; es mag für einige viel geld sein, aber man bekommt was dafür.


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. Januar 2011)

Für HTPCs ein wirklich schniekes Teil. Dazu dann noch 2 - 4 GB RAM, eventuell eine Audio-Karte, Blu-Ray-Laufwerk und Festplatte - und schon hat man einen HTPC wie aus einem Guss.


----------



## Mr.Korky (29. Januar 2011)

genau ne schicke audiokarte und ab ins wohnzimmer in den plattenspieler einbauen !

binn mal gespannt ob man die 18w noch ein bissel auf 30w tackten kann um ein bissel rennspiele im wz zu zocken


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (29. Januar 2011)

Aber wirklich. Eine Richtige Soundkarte rein, Blu Ray - und der Perfekte HTPC ist fertig...


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (29. Januar 2011)

Wozu ne Soundkarte? Ist der HDMI-Ausgang etwa nicht in der Lage (HD-) Ton zu bitstreamen?

Würde ne TV-Karte mit Twin-Tuner (-> Digital Devices, teuer aber das Maß aller Dinge im Bereich TV-Karten) einbaun... das wär dann ein Traum-HTPC!

Das ganze sollte sich ja dann mit nem Passiv- oder PicoPSU-Netzteil betreiben lassen. Dann wär das BD-Laufwerk wirklich das lauteste an dem Gerät


----------



## Eraydone (29. Januar 2011)

was für ein prozessor ist denn da verbaut?


----------



## Shi (30. Januar 2011)

Der AMD E-350 (Fusio APU)


----------



## r3aper (13. März 2011)

Ab wann kann man mit "grünem" Lieferstatus rechnen ?...
mfg


----------



## riedochs (13. März 2011)

Bin mal gespannt ob die CPU HD Material in 1080p schafft.


----------



## Shi (13. März 2011)

Schafft sie glaub ich mithilfe der GPU


----------



## riedochs (13. März 2011)

Ich meine aber ohne GPU.


----------

